
Divergent locomotory strategies drive limb lengthening in theropod dinosaurs - bookofjoe
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0223698
======
bookofjoe
Divergent locomotory strategies drive limb lengthening in theropod dinosaurs

